# Greenville Bound After Retirement/Best Greek Resources?



## SolamVeritatem (Jun 11, 2013)

Everyone,

I will be headed to Greenville Presbyterian Theological Seminary after I retire from the military. However, this won't be for another 5 years or so. I know that Greenville is heavy on the languages (as they should be), and I do not have any familiarity with the languages other than personal study with concordances and such. I am looking to get started on some good Greek/Hebrew study tools, and hope to maybe even learn from a mentor who may be able to help. 

The elders at my church are not well-versed in the languages. One of them is currently studying at RTS via distance, but I do not think that he has come to any language courses yet. 

Here's my question. Does anyone on the board know of any good Greek/Hebrew resources that I can tackle and get my feet wet on for the next few years to prepare myself? I am aware of Mounce and others, I just don't want to bite off more than I can chew as I am really in the beginning stages. 

Also, would it be beneficial to try to take some Greek and Hebrew online? I figure it might be good to get some coursework done before I retire, as I will be in my mid-40s by the time I finish seminary. 

Any help from the board would be greatly appreciated. Thanks. 

Craig


----------



## SolaScriptura (Jun 11, 2013)

Just so I'm clear - what is your bachelor's degree in?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 11, 2013)

Mounce. Get the Basics kits.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 11, 2013)

http://www.teknia.com/


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jun 11, 2013)

SolaScriptura said:


> Just so I'm clear - what is your bachelor's degree in?



Ben,

Thanks for the response brother. My undergrad is in Workforce Education and Development.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jun 11, 2013)

Semper Fidelis said:


> Learn New Testament Greek | Free resources from Bill Mounce to study the biblical Greek of the New Testament



Elder Rich,

Thanks for the resources and response sir! 

You confirmed what I figured in regards to Mounce. I suppose Greek is just something you have to immerse yourself into in order to understand it. I've got some time, so I will try as best I can to do my due diligence.

We (my family and I) just moved over the Shenandoah Mountain to Harrisonburg, VA. How close is that to you?

Craig


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 11, 2013)

Craig, if you want PM me and I get get you in contact with the President of GPTS and he could give you the best information to your question.


----------



## davenporter (Jun 11, 2013)

To echo Rich, Mounce is superb. Definitely a great choice. The book was straight to the point. The workbook was helpful. The basics kits were also very helpful:

Biblical Greek Survival Kit: William D. Mounce: 9780310275824: Amazon.com: Books

I never listened to the CD, but the "study guide" and the vocabulary cards were well worth it!


----------



## reaganmarsh (Jun 11, 2013)

Zondervan put out audio CD's of Greek vocab by Jonathan Pennington, a prof at SBTS (and I think they did Hebrew as well...) I nearly wore out my Greek CD's! They are here: New Testament Greek Vocabulary:Amazon:Books

Also, allow me to echo the counsel already given on Mounce & his Basics! Very helpful.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jun 11, 2013)

davenporter said:


> To echo Rich, Mounce is superb. Definitely a great choice. The book was straight to the point. The workbook was helpful. The basics kits were also very helpful:
> 
> Biblical Greek Survival Kit: William D. Mounce: 9780310275824: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> I never listened to the CD, but the "study guide" and the vocabulary cards were well worth it!



I was just talking with a few others last night about how good the Mounce set is. Get the full Greek package and you'll have a good apprehension of Basic Biblical Greek. The Workbook is a must. The key to learning Greek is to work it about a week per Chapter and spend about 30 minutes every day going over your vocabulary and your paradigms. Greek is actually much easier to learn than most realize. If you go to GPTS with Mounce's BBG mastered you will be well ahead of the curve. You'd know way more than the average student starting Seminary. I haven't studied the Hebrew stuff yet so I cannot comment on that but the basic ideas of grammar transcend a lot of languages. You'll find yourself having a much better apprehension of English as well and know when to use Whom as opposed to Who or Whose as one example.


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jun 12, 2013)

Thanks everyone for your responses!

Elder Barnes,

I have recieved numerous letters and information from Greenville. They began sending it when I inquired about attending. I was mainly interested in seeing what ways I could get a good handle on Greek in the next few years before I attended, especially due to my unique military situation. Dr. Pipa as well as his staff have been extremely gracious in all of their correspondence with me, and it only increases my excitement and confirms what I think I already knew about this wonderful institution. Keep me in prayer sir!

Brother Benjamin,

Thanks for chiming in! Looks like you have benefited from Mounce and I look to do the same. 

Rev. Marsh,

I've admired your ministry and your excellent posts from afar, and this is no exception. Thanks for the interaction and recommendations.

Elder L.,

As I think about seminary and preparation for ministry, it seemed to me that the languages would be the most challenging aspect. Your words are not only instructive but encouraging! Knowing these resources are at hand gives me a good way ahead, so thank you! 
Oh, and by the way, Semper Fidelis brother. USMC 1994-1998

Blessings to all,

Craig


----------



## Romans922 (Jun 12, 2013)

The best way to start to learn greek would be based in GPTS's system that they use. Find that out and ask Dr. Shaw and the Greek professor ? what they recommend.


----------



## Brother John (Jun 12, 2013)

Craig I will be starting my third year at Greenville in the Fall. Looking forward to meeting you!


----------



## xirtam (Jun 12, 2013)

Craig,

Try the Greek alphabet first: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3gaeIUsPJ-Y

The guy who did that video was my Greek teacher. He does a good job. If you look at the other videos under his name, you might find something.

I have not seen this product, but I like the ministry. 

Something that I have been doing is reading a chapter of Greek each morning with this audio playing in the background. DO NOT get me wrong, my Greek is horrible. But I have found this most helpful. At first I got lost as I followed along with the audio. Now I can follow along and find my way as my mind wanders. Then plug away at vocab. 

Do the same thing with Hebrew. If you are going to tackle Hebrew, TMS offers a free course. It is helpful too. This is also helpful too. My family likes this Hebrew alphabet song. You may not. 

In Christ,


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jun 13, 2013)

Brother John said:


> Craig I will be starting my third year at Greenville in the Fall. Looking forward to meeting you!



John, 

Good to hear it brother! I pray your studies have been fruitful. Can I pm you? I have some specific questions about what GPTS is like, and it would be great to hear from a current student's perspective. I also don't want to derail the thread.

Blessings,

Craig


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jun 13, 2013)

Brian,

Thanks so much brother! I had heard about the TMS resource, but I had never looked deeply into it. It is good to know someone who finds it helpful. I will be sure to look into the other resources you mentioned as well. 

By the way, although it has been 15 years since I've been to Nova Scotia, from what I remember it is absolutely gorgeous...Would love to go back and take my wife with me when I do...Take care.

Blessings,

Craig


----------



## SolamVeritatem (Jun 13, 2013)

Romans922 said:


> The best way to start to learn greek would be based in GPTS's system that they use. Find that out and ask Dr. Shaw and the Greek professor ? what they recommend.



Elder Barnes,

Okay, I totally get what you are saying now. I guess I didn't understand earlier. Please forgive me as my brain works on delay sometimes!  

I will contact the seminary, and I also have a dear friend of mine who graduated from Greenville and might be able to assist me as well. Thanks!

Blessings,

Craig


----------

